# STREET LOW MAGAZINE CARSHOW APRIL 30,2006 ∙



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Who's rolling......shit i know i am, i told Richerd to save me a spot..... :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Mar 12 2006, 11:52 PM~5037113
> *Who's rolling......shit i know i am, i told Richerd to save me a spot..... :biggrin:
> *



SHIT HOMIE ME 2, ILL BE THERE 4 SURE !!!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

post up a flier


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BE THERE......DA LOCSTAH ILL SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TWO DIFFERENT DATES ONE THRED SAYS APRIL 30 THE OTHER SAYS MARCH 19. WHITCH ONE IS CORRECT.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TWO DIFFERENT DATES ONE THRED SAYS APRIL 30 THE OTHER SAYS MARCH 19. WHITCH ONE IS CORRECT. :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 13 2006, 06:47 PM~5042431
> *TWO DIFFERENT DATES ONE THRED SAYS APRIL 30 THE OTHER SAYS MARCH 19. WHITCH ONE IS CORRECT. :0
> *


Its April 30th Homie......You must be talking about a different location.....Scanner is down cant post the flier.....


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 13 2006, 10:15 AM~5038675
> *ILL BE THERE......DA LOCSTAH  ILL SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:
> *



U GOT IT VATO LOCO !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MOST LIKELY ILL BE THERE. NOT 100% YET.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin: whos going from our area


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 13 2006, 10:32 PM~5043392
> *:biggrin: whos going from our area
> *




R U GOING?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

hell yeah, I wanna meet all the Southern California Duke's. :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's offical, it's April 30th at the Orange County Fair & Expo center.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT THE INFO ON PREREG?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 13 2006, 10:32 PM~5043392
> *:biggrin: whos going from our area
> *



ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Here it is


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I'LL GO IF CHOLE GOES


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

Aw fuq, same weekend as the laughlin river run ! sucks !


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

OOOOOHH......CHOOOOLE......DON'T DO IT TO ME!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/style_images/1/folder_mime_types/gif.gif


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 14 2006, 04:47 PM~5048886
> *ME!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

me im pre reg already


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 15 2006, 08:21 AM~5052675
> *me im pre reg already
> *


Damn you got it like that.....


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 15 2006, 07:44 AM~5052487
> *OOOOOHH......CHOOOOLE......DON'T DO IT TO ME!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/style_images/1/folder_mime_types/gif.gif
> *


and u know she'll be there! cause I'll have her in my back pocket!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 16 2006, 03:22 PM~5062479
> *and u know she'll be there! cause I'll have her in my back pocket!
> *


You aint lying..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

yeah can u help what the info on the pre reg if santana car club is going so is rollerz only going whats up guys

much love & repsect from cheryl




> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 14 2006, 06:29 PM~5048828
> *WHAT THE INFO ON PREREG?
> *


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

For pre-registration forms, here is the link:

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Register/Forms2/Entry.jpg


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

is there some thing that comes in the mail after u send prereg or is there a check in list ?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Mar 16 2006, 08:41 PM~5064513
> *yeah can u help what the info on the pre reg if santana car club is going so is rollerz only going  whats up guys
> 
> much love & repsect from cheryl
> *


  MUCH LUV TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILIA :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMPIN IT UP......IS THIS A SHO THAT U HAVE TO LEAVE THE RIDE OVER NIGHT FOR PRE REG,OR JUST SHO UP DAY OF SHO?


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

This will have to be on my calendar of events. To do list.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 17 2006, 07:41 AM~5066895
> *is there some thing that comes in the mail after u send prereg or is there a check in list ?
> *



there is a check in list.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 13 2006, 11:32 PM~5043392
> *:biggrin: whos going from our area
> *


I'm going.....not going to go to San Bernardino to go to this one....


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Ill fucken be there draging my bumber if i have to gana do some hoping for easter


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Mar 16 2006, 03:22 PM~5062479
> *and u know she'll be there! cause I'll have her in my back pocket!
> *


sup tieleco where gonna ride down to support streetlow


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE THERE FOR SHURE STREETLOW ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SEE YOU THIER VATO :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

you know how we do it!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Is there going to be a move in on Saturday? If there is,i think it would be cool to plan a lil pre party for the out of towners. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FROM FRISCO BAY TO PARAMOUNT CA.- LIKE THAT!!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Streetlow shows are the best. Make sure you guys post pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 6 2006, 11:21 AM~5190895
> *SEE YOU THIER VATO :thumbsup:
> *


YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT HOMIE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 7 2006, 07:11 PM~5199482
> *Streetlow shows are the best.  Make sure you guys post pics.
> *


pics....pics????? hehehe.......


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

AY CLASSIC53 IM WITH YOUR PRIMO BRYAN AT WORK AND HE CHECKING OUT THE PICS..BUT HE HAD TO GET BACK TO WORK... :rofl:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

can you post a bigger flyer


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 10 2006, 09:31 PM~5217091
> *can you post a bigger flyer
> *



HERE YOU GO BRO.....  
[attachmentid=533201]


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

i be their looking 4 that chick up there^^^ holding here big tits, bless here little hart :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 10 2006, 10:17 PM~5217284
> *HERE YOU GO BRO.....
> *


gracias


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 10 2006, 10:17 PM~5217284
> *HERE YOU GO BRO.....
> [attachmentid=533201]
> *




IS TOMASA GOING 2 B THERE?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 10 2006, 03:41 PM~5215635
> *AY CLASSIC53 IM WITH YOUR PRIMO BRYAN AT WORK AND HE CHECKING OUT THE PICS..BUT HE HAD TO GET BACK TO WORK... :rofl:
> *


HE MUST BE WORKING REALY HARD IF HE'S ON THE COMPUTER


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Yup, yup, those jainas will be there. They'll be with me!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 11 2006, 01:56 PM~5220974
> *Yup, yup, those jainas will be there. They'll be with me!
> *







YA ESTUBO Q VOY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 5 2006, 10:10 PM~5187842
> *sup tieleco where gonna ride down to support streetlow
> *


let me know when you guys are leaving...not sure if I'm leaving Friday or Saturday


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 12 2006, 06:59 AM~5225208
> *let me know when you guys are leaving...not sure if I'm leaving Friday or Saturday
> *


Sup Jess we're gonna leave fri but where stayin in anahiem and do disneyland on sat.




Is there a sat move-in


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

so cal will be in the house  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

It looks like im gonna be goin after all :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 17 2006, 07:09 PM~5262593
> *Sup Jess we're gonna leave fri but where stayin in anahiem and do disneyland on sat.
> Is there a sat move-in
> *



NOPe Sunday move-in


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

For those that know the area and used to dirt, well it's all green with grass. We're hitting it before the fair tears it up. So it's all plush and green!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I HEARD NO BBQ AT THE SHOW WONDERING. WHAT WE'LL BE ALLOWED TO BRING IN THANKS


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

are there gonna be alot of the heavy hitters there


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

Where is the cuising spot in the O.C. area ? How do the cops treat Low Riders ?


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello to the Dukes from So.Cal and No .Cal :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 11 2006, 01:56 PM~5220974
> *Yup, yup, those jainas will be there. They'll be with me!
> *



and you know we be in tha house too. we are coverin the low vintage carshow on saturday, you know got to be there for the family, so save me my usual spot :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ARE THERE ANY BEST OF FOR BIKES AND CARS???LIKE BEST CHROME AND OTHERS


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aladdin79_@Apr 19 2006, 09:10 AM~5271947
> *Hello to the Dukes from So.Cal and No .Cal :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup and yeah wuts up with the BBQ action


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 19 2006, 12:20 PM~5272822
> *and you know we be in tha house too.  we are coverin the low vintage carshow on saturday, you know got to be there for the family, so save me my usual spot  :biggrin:
> *


Nasty84 and I will be leaving right after work on Friday, staying at my sister's in Oxnard friday night...and head out to Costa Mesa saturday early in the am...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aladdin79_@Apr 19 2006, 09:07 AM~5271934
> *Where is the cuising spot in the O.C. area ? How do the cops treat Low Riders ?
> *


BRISTOL IS THE SPOT COPS TRIP IF STUPID THINGS HAPPEN BUT WE WERE OUT THEREC WITH THE HOMIE MIKE FROM SANTA ANA CC AND EVERYTHING WAS COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 19 2006, 09:07 PM~5276329
> *Nasty84 and I will be leaving right after work on Friday, staying at my sister's in Oxnard friday night...and head out to Costa Mesa saturday early in the am...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

so what's planned for saturday night???? we'll be there late saturday morning.....


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

READY 2 ROLL!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Why is it always bright and early. It should be dark and early because it seems like the only time we roll to car shows is dark and real real early. We might be in the OC on Saturday night looking for the party anything happening?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin: one more week


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2006, 06:00 PM~5299263
> *:biggrin:  one more week
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

AFTER THAT IM HEADIN OVER 2 ITSA PIZZA 4 EPICS, THEY ALWAYS BE HAVIN A GANG OF RIDES SHOW AND A HOP!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE SHOW


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 19 2006, 08:27 PM~5276130
> *ARE THERE ANY BEST OF FOR BIKES AND CARS???LIKE BEST CHROME AND OTHERS
> *


Yes there is best of for both bikes and cars


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks liek it's gonna be a cool show... just got word from Double D T... she'll be in full effect with some more eye candy!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AVER,AVER UN POKITO :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Her amigas


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

bristol st. should be happening after the show as long as everyone keeps it cool

how many people are allowed per registered car?....wristbands?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Apr 25 2006, 05:03 PM~5313099
> *bristol st. should be happening after the show as long as everyone keeps it cool
> 
> how many people are allowed per registered car?....wristbands?
> *



one plus the driver.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

THIS ONE WILL BE OFF THE HOOK. 

KEEP AN EYE OPEN FOR THE LOWRIDER SCENE BOOTH


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

so is the move in on saturday
or early sunday


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

bump


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Move in is on Sunday only. Starts at 6am


----------



## CRAZYJOE (Jan 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 25 2006, 08:05 PM~5314061
> *so is the move in on saturday
> or early sunday
> *


6:30 a.m twinkle park sunday morning


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

a fewwwwwwwwwww more days


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Apr 25 2006, 11:01 PM~5315089
> *6:30 a.m twinkle park sunday morning
> *


u taking the coffee and donuts...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 26 2006, 11:46 AM~5317267
> *u taking the coffee and donuts...
> *


mmmmmmmmm donuts......


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

4 MORE DAYS UNTIL SHOW TIME.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW MUCH IS IT FOR WALK INS?SOME OF THE LOCOS WERE ASKING,DOESN'T SAY IN THE FLYER....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 26 2006, 10:46 AM~5317267
> *u taking the coffee and donuts...
> *


i think your ass needs to lay off the donuts foo


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM GONNA LEAVE THE LAKER GAME EARLY AND TRY TO MAKE THIS SHIT.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 10 2006, 09:17 PM~5217284
> *HERE YOU GO BRO.....
> [attachmentid=533201]
> *


!
i be there looking 4 chichona!!! bless here little heart. :biggrin:i just wish i had a nother set of hands 2 give theme titts :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be heading south tomorrow night


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

quote=Mr.Groove83,Apr 26 2006, 06:07 PM~5320434]
i think your ass needs to lay off the donuts foo 
[/quote]


:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM ,LIKE THAT HOMIE....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE ONLY FOUR DAYS LEFT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY GOT INFO ON HOW THE HOPP IS GOING TO BE JUDGED IN THE RADICALS. WILL THERE BE A SINGLE PUMP RADICAL AND DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL OR ARE THEY GOING TO BE TOGETHER IN ONE CLASS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

leaving tonight after work...woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

MMMMMMMMMMM......DOUNUTS.......MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :tongue:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 28 2006, 07:50 AM~5331605
> *leaving tonight after work...woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo
> *


We're leaving in a couple of hrs, gonna see if we can meet up with some peeps tonight.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 28 2006, 09:15 AM~5331756
> *We're leaving in a couple of hrs, gonna see if we can meet up with some peeps tonight.
> *


give me a call cabron...when are you heading out...I'm just waiting for Nasty84 to get out of work and we're mobbing out


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

SEE YAH HOMMIES ON SUNDAY...


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Apr 26 2006, 06:07 PM~5320434
> *i think your ass needs to lay off the donuts foo
> *


y u all concerned about the show u dont 
even a ride yet do u :buttkick:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

or is your weekend to barrow 
the cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

how is the weather????


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>For all those that are traveling becareful on the road. The Mans been heavy on the Highways. We will be where ever our banner gets hung so stop by and say hi. This Car Show is going to be a special one for my Godson and I. His nickname is "Boo" he is the only Honerary Member ever of TECHNIQUES because he has been suffer with cancer for the last 8 years of his life. He just got out of the hospital yesterday and he has been telling all of his Doctors and Nurses at Childrens Hospital of Orange County "CHOC" that hes going to a car show with his Nino and car club in Orange County. Were going to pass by the hospital on the way to the car show. "Boo" can hardle wait for this Sunday he asked me to take him in my 62 Impala "Rock & Roll Gangster" and we will be kicking it so stop by and say hi.</span>*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 28 2006, 01:53 PM~5333676
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>For all those that are traveling becareful on the road.  The Mans been heavy on the Highways.  We will be where ever our banner gets hung so stop by and say hi.  This Car Show is going to be a special one for my Godson and I.  His nickname is "Boo" he is the only Honerary Member ever of TECHNIQUES because he has been suffer with cancer for the last 8 years of his life.  He just got out of the hospital yesterday and he has been telling all of his Doctors and Nurses at Childrens Hospital of Orange County "CHOC" that hes going to a car show with his Nino and car club in Orange County.  Were going to pass by the hospital on the way to the car show.  "Boo" can hardle wait for this Sunday he asked me to take him in my 62 Impala "Rock & Roll Gangster" and we will be kicking it so stop by and say hi.</span>
> *


Peter......much props for you bringing him out....I know what he's going through..I lost both of my parents to cancer and well..I have a different outlook on life now because of that...make sure to bring him by my booth and I'll take a pic of him with his favorite care of the show and print out an 8x10 on the spot for him to take home and can cherish for a long time.....I'll do what I can to add a little sparkle to his eyes and widen that smile of his on sunday.......

Jesse "El Toro"


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 28 2006, 01:27 PM~5333883
> *Peter......much props for you bringing him out....I know what he's going through..I lost both of my parents to cancer and well..I have a different outlook on life now because of that...make sure to bring him by my booth and I'll take a pic of him with his favorite care of the show and print out an 8x10 on the spot for him to take home and can cherish for a long time.....I'll do what I can to add a little sparkle to his eyes and widen that smile of his on sunday.......
> 
> Jesse "El Toro"
> *


Gracias Jesse, I'll do that. My Godson has changed my life in ways he could never amagine.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 28 2006, 02:38 PM~5333961
> *Gracias Jesse, I'll do that.  My Godson has changed my life in ways he could never amagine.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 27 2006, 09:18 PM~5329714
> *DOES ANYBODY GOT INFO ON HOW THE HOPP IS GOING TO BE JUDGED IN THE RADICALS. WILL THERE BE A SINGLE PUMP RADICAL AND DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL OR ARE THEY GOING TO BE TOGETHER IN ONE CLASS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



The radical is one class all together. no single radical, double radical.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 28 2006, 06:43 PM~5336187
> *The radical is one class all together. no single radical, double radical.
> *


Thank you for PM,n me back. Still waiting for that call though.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr6two+Apr 28 2006, 12:42 PM~5333608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
i knew your ass was gonna say some dumb shit :angry:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 28 2006, 11:53 AM~5333676
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>For all those that are traveling becareful on the road.  The Mans been heavy on the Highways.  We will be where ever our banner gets hung so stop by and say hi.  This Car Show is going to be a special one for my Godson and I.  His nickname is "Boo" he is the only Honerary Member ever of TECHNIQUES because he has been suffer with cancer for the last 8 years of his life.  He just got out of the hospital yesterday and he has been telling all of his Doctors and Nurses at Childrens Hospital of Orange County "CHOC" that hes going to a car show with his Nino and car club in Orange County.  Were going to pass by the hospital on the way to the car show.  "Boo" can hardle wait for this Sunday he asked me to take him in my 62 Impala "Rock & Roll Gangster" and we will be kicking it so stop by and say hi.</span>
> *


MUCH RESPECT TO YOU HOMIE CHILDREN SHOULD BE ABLE TO GROW UP CARE FREE WITH NO WORRIES.GLAD TO SEE LITTLE HOMIE IS FEELING GOOD CANCER TAKES SO MUCH OUT OF ADULT I CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT IT TAKE OUT OF KID.I KNOW HE'LL HAVE A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW PEACE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 29 2006, 07:02 AM~5338065
> *MUCH RESPECT TO YOU HOMIE CHILDREN SHOULD BE ABLE TO GROW UP CARE FREE WITH NO WORRIES.GLAD TO SEE LITTLE HOMIE IS FEELING GOOD CANCER TAKES SO MUCH OUT OF ADULT I CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT IT TAKE OUT OF KID.I KNOW HE'LL HAVE A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW PEACE
> *


Gracias classic53, I'm here with "Boo" right now just tought we would check out LIL and we come across your kind words thank you. See everybody in Costa Mesa, Califas later.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

i see you all their tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

The show is packed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

The show was packed with nice rides, and alot of fine ass hinas, streetlow knows how entertain with the ladies, ill post some pics tomarrow...............here's a preview


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duke of Earl_@Apr 30 2006, 07:30 PM~5345859
> *The show was packed with nice rides, and alot of fine ass hinas, streetlow knows how entertain with the ladies, ill post some pics tomarrow...............
> *


DAMN I KNEW IT WOULD BE A GOOD SHOW, I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE. BUT WE HAD SOMETHING TO DEAL WITH UP HERE,AND WE HANDLED IT :biggrin: 
I KNOW YOU & TORO WILL HAVE GOOD PICS.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

It was a fukin bad ass show, LA put it down hard 1/2 the show was bombs and classics


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

today was a good day. lots of beautiful cars as were the ladies.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

good fuck'n show lots of T.N.A, thomas was looking hot in her brown little hoochie wear. lots of nice rides. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 30 2006, 08:46 PM~5346698
> *good fuck'n show lots of T.N.A,  thomas  was looking hot in her brown little hoochie wear. lots of nice rides. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


still faded ,dam i fuck up i met thomasa!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Duke of Earl_@Apr 30 2006, 06:30 PM~5345859
> *The show was packed with nice rides, and alot of fine ass hinas, streetlow knows how entertain with the ladies, ill post some pics tomarrow...............here's a preview
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a good flick


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

PROPS TO GILBERT & THE STREELOW CREW!!!!! SAN JOSE FAIRGROUNDS NEXT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

why you always talking smack bledo? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Url: http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=wvo95i
Url: http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=wvocjm


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey truucha i hope you got that bikinni contest on video.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 30 2006, 10:33 PM~5346966
> *Hey truucha i hope you got that bikinni contest on video.
> *


he said he did he said it was the BEST, THE GIRLS GOT WAY OUT.......TRUUCHA 23


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

i missed todays streetlow show but i heard it was great.
heres some photos of the show's hot tamales you boys will enjoy to see









































photos by :John parker


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HER LEGS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM ANY MORE PICS


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 1 2006, 12:41 AM~5347592
> *HER LEGS
> *


LOOKED LIKE SHE GOT BEAT WITH A CUP OF COTTAGE CHEESE! N SHE THINKS THEY R SEXY. HA HA HA. POST MORE PIX


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HEY TORO I KNOW U GOT PICS HOMIE WAKE UP AND POST THEM UP


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2006, 08:43 AM~5348716
> *HEY TORO I KNOW U GOT PICS HOMIE WAKE UP AND POST THEM UP
> *


IM WAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIITING.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

SHOUT OUT AND THANKS TO THE PEOPLE AT STREET LOW I CAME HOME WITH 1ST PLACE FOR CUSTOM SUV YEAH!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

s.u.v.?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@May 1 2006, 09:50 AM~5349094
> *SHOUT OUT AND THANKS TO THE PEOPLE AT STREET LOW I CAME HOME WITH 1ST PLACE FOR CUSTOM SUV YEAH!!!!
> *


really ,whats up Joe...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES </span>*


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I also have to thank OG Rider Tony Parker for "Boo" by keeping the sun off of his head by kicking him down a chingon Los Angeles baseball cap. Again thanks to all that made the cars show special for my Godson "Boo and I".</span>*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

DAMN! The admins took the pics of my homie MARIO holding this chicks titty. The cool part about the pic was that his O-LADY JOANNA was taken the picture. :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Apr 30 2006, 11:20 PM~5347248
> *i missed todays streetlow show but i heard it was great.
> heres  some photos of the show's hot tamales you boys will enjoy to see
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLZNKRON1K_@May 1 2006, 12:53 PM~5350212
> *
> 
> 
> ...




AY CULOS.................


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.tinypic.com/x0y23a_th.jpghttp://www.tinypic.com/x0wux1_th.jpg:angry: trying to figure out howe to post pics


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

i got some ill post some up in post your rides in a bit..


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.tinypic.com/x0y62x_th.jpg

Theres got to be an easyer way to post pics :uh:


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMM, DIDN'T KNOW WHAT WAS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN THE FOLKS FROM "I NEED A FREAK.COM " POSTED RIGHT BY SIDE OF US,GUESS I MISSED ALL THE PIC OPS(HELLNO, IKNEW WHAT WAS UP,GOT MY ASS ON THE OTHER SIDE BY THE BIKES ,NADA PENDEJO)IN ALL WE HAD A GOOD TIME ,14-15 YRS SINCE THIER WAS A LO LO SHO IN THE FAIRGROUNDS,LAST ONE WAS SALSA OR CALIENTE......


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

So the bikini show ended up right next door to you guys.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU THINK..... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:  :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Are you going to post up any pics?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLZNKRON1K_@May 1 2006, 06:43 PM~5352463
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Link: http://tinypic.com/x1bv2t.jpg ms.sexy!!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/x1c1ac.jpg http://tinypic.com/x1c6tu.jpg
the homie weeto & some sexycanas hoochies, he's also the new host for cruz'n TV on LATV check your local listings for more of the o.c streetlow car show. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 1 2006, 10:10 PM~5353758
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you are NOT gonna like the pics I took...hehehehe.....your eyes are gonna stick to the monitor...heheheh


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

i got more flicks i need to post up :biggrin:


----------



## CROOK (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## CROOK (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLZNKRON1K_@May 1 2006, 07:33 PM~5352401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0THATS A BIG CULO :cheesy: 
damn it was a hot show for sho, the hinas where nasty just the way i like them  

them stripperswhere nice & in heat, ya'll who did not cum missed it..

LITERALLY
.
seen that girl kathleen from the car wreck last year, damn that girls was just workin the show in good spirrits. looks good too, :cheesy: 


_ya'll be sure to check her out heres som pics
make sure yall vote for her, kat duplessis _
http://www.playboy.com/specialeditions/features/votemoy2006/

http://www.glam0ur.com/gals/cybergirls/kat...t_duplessis.htm

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=1678466


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2006, 10:57 PM~5354548
> *you are NOT gonna like the pics I took...hehehehe.....your eyes are gonna stick to the monitor...heheheh
> *




where there at


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2006, 09:57 PM~5354548
> *you are NOT gonna like the pics I took...hehehehe.....your eyes are gonna stick to the monitor...heheheh
> *



What's up Toro. I been waiting all weekend for the pics


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@May 1 2006, 07:53 PM~5353597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Are you going to post up any pics?
> *


 :angry: forgot my memory stick inthe computer... :banghead:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

i taught there was goin to be a whole lotta pix up by now


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUM OF THE GREEN LITTLE BOMB....







































tobucket.com/albums/j41/DaOmen/1fa770ac.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

my pics


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

I just want to take the time to thank everyone who attended the show. It was a very good show & I'm glad to hear you guys had a good time. 

Thanks for the support,

Eddie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Eddie.....how you feeling?????


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

What did I tell you? It was a good show. This was one that was missed last year. We would like to thank all those that came and supported us. And for all those that missed out, we'll be back, and now you know how we do it! Till next time I got my camera on record!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 2 2006, 08:24 PM~5360100
> *HERES SUM OF THE GREEN LITTLE BOMB....
> 
> 
> ...





DAMM THAT NICE  I KNOW MY LITTLE BOY WOULD LOVE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS IS WHY I NEVER MISS A STREETLOW SHOW!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2006, 07:23 AM~5361992
> *THIS IS WHY I NEVER MISS A STREETLOW SHOW!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 2 2006, 11:21 PM~5361109
> *sup Eddie.....how you feeling?????
> *



I'm feeling good now, haha damn Jess, you had me stuck on stupid saturday night. but we'll do it again for the San Jo show.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 3 2006, 01:10 PM~5364203
> *I'm feeling good now, haha damn Jess, you had me stuck on stupid saturday night. but we'll do it again for the San Jo show.
> *


hahaha you were pretty fuckin funny bro hahahaha


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 2 2006, 10:46 PM~5360498
> *my pics
> 
> 
> ...


.
LOOK AT ELI !!!!!
QUE BIEN YO QUIERO !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Daaaaaaaamn, Shaunt'e was let'n everybody hold on to them titties. It aint no fun if the homies cant have none.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

some more pics


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW WAS TIGHT!!!! COULDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR BUT DISTINGUISHED C.C. WILL BE THERE NEXT ONE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

man this show looked bad azz!!! can't wait to get back to cali!


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

this fucken show was packed :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 2 2006, 09:24 PM~5360100
> *HERES SUM OF THE GREEN LITTLE BOMB....
> 
> 
> ...



OK where do I place my order this is Bad ass.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CANT WAIT


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 18 2008, 09:07 AM~9970142
> *OK where do I place my order this is Bad ass.
> *


I TALKED 2 THE VATO AT POMONA SWAP MEET HE SAID HE WOULD BUILD 1 FOR U FOR 17,000 :0 HE SAID BECAUSE ITS ALOT OF WORK ,DO U STILL WANT ONE....? :biggrin: AND THATS ON THE REAL


----------

